# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Η δική μου εμπειρία

## konkak

Είμαι 22 ετών.Όλη μου τη ζωή υπήρξα θύμα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας και συγκεκριμένα ψυχολογικής κακοποίησης.Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου έβλεπα προβληματικές 
καταστάσεις.Η μάνα μου έχει άλλες 2 κόρες από τον πρώτο της γάμο(αυτές με περνάνε 17 και 16 χρόνια αντίστοιχα).Από παιδί έβλεπα αυτές τις τρεις να τσακώνονται
μεταξύ τους με φωνές και διαπληκτισμούς,και είχαν το ελάττωμα να το κάνουν και μπροστά μου,πολλές φορές έτυχε να τσακώνονται όταν κοιμόμουν και ξυπνούσα με
κλάματα...όσον αφορά εμένα συνεχώς με μείωναν δίχως αιτία και συνήθως με σύγκριναν με άλλα παιδιά επίσης χωρίς λόγο.Τα πρώτα μου παιδικά χρόνια είχα σχετικά μια 
ανεμελιά αλλά όσο μεγάλωνα καταλάβαινα πολλά...όταν πήγα γυμνάσιο ξεκίνησαν και τα οικονομικά προβλήματα που είχαμε για κάποια χρόνια.Και ενώ συνεχίζονταν η
απαξιωτική συμπεριφορά προς τα εμένα αλλά και η κόντρα της μάνας μου με τις κόρες της,κάποια στιγμή όταν ήμουν 14 ετών μετά από ασφυκτική πίεση και ένα μεγάλο 
επεισόδιο που έγινε,έπαθα μετατραυματικό σοκ.Όλοι έπεσαν να με φάνε εκείνη την μέρα και οι γονείς μου και οι κόρες της μάνας μου,έβγαλαν όλα τους τα απωθημένα
πάνω μου,βρήκαν την ευκαιρία εκείνη την μέρα.Πραγματικά ήταν σοκαριστικό αυτό που
έγινε,ένιωθα ότι ξεφτιλίστικα σε όλο τον πλανήτη,ένιωθα ότι άλλαξε η ζωή μου από εκείνη την μέρα.Τα επόμενα χρόνια κύλησαν δύσκολα,αυτό είχε επίπτωση και στις σχολικές
μου επιδόσεις,δεν ήμουν καλός μαθητής πλέον,συν τα οικονομικά προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζαμε δεν είχα λεφτά δεν έβγαινα συχνά και έχασα φιλίες...τα προβλήματα μέσα στο
σπίτι συνεχίζονταν με αυξημένο ρυθμό και ζούσα μια απόγνωση χωρίς υπερβολή.Στο σχολείο όμως ήταν το ακριβώς αντίθετο δεν αντιμετώπιζα τέτοιες καταστάσεις από τα παιδιά
δεν είχα πρόβλημα με κανέναν.Στα 16 είπα για πρώτη φορά στον εαυτό μου ότι κάποια μέρα θα τους εγκαταλείψω αυτούς.Αρχικά περίμενα να φτάσω 18 ετών,οι πανελλήνιες ήταν 
μια καλή ευκαιρία να περάσω σε κάποια σχολή και να φύγω από το σπίτι,αλλά δεν έγραψα καλά και δεν κατάφερα κάτι
(γενικά είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και αυτή...)κατά καιρούς ασχολούμουν με την δουλειά του πατέρα μου αλλά επειδή δεν είχε συχνά μεροκάματα δεν μπορούσα να μαζέψω τα χρήματα
που απαιτούνταν για να νοικιάσω δικό μου σπίτι και σταμάτησα για να βρω μια πιο σταθερή δουλειά.Ο πατέρας μου γενικά είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει στο σπίτι.Εχει μπλέξει
εδώ και χρόνια με μια παραθρησκευτική οργάνωση και αδιαφορεί για ότι συμβαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι.Του έχω ζητήσει τόσες φορές να κάνει κάτι για να αλλάξει η κατάσταση
και δεν ασχολείται,δεν με προστάστεψε ποτέ στις "επιθέσεις" που δεχόμουν,του έχω δώσει τόσες ευκαιρίες να έρθουμε πιο κοντά και τις έχει πετάξει όλες στα σκουπίδια.Μόνο με το facebook αχολείται και με τα βιβλία από την αίρεση που έχει μπλέξει.Η οικογένειά του έχει καταστραφεί και αυτός την "πέφτει" σε μικρά κοριτσάκια στο facebook..
Την περασμένη άνοιξη κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα με αυτά που γίνονταν,και επιτέθηκα στη μία από τις δύο κόρες της μάνας μου διότι όταν έρχονταν σπίτι μας έκανε ότι
γούσταρε και δεν σέβεται κανέναν.Μετά από αυτό μάζεψα τα πράγματά μου,εφυγα από το σπίτι και έμεινα για δύο μέρες σε ξενοδοχείο.Είπα να γυρίσω για να οργανωθώ καλύτερα
ψάχνοντας δουλειά-που ήδη έψαχνα-για να φύγω μια και καλή,αλλά μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα...όλα αυτά που βίωνα όλα τα χρόνια δεν μπορούσα να συνειδητοποιήσω τι ακριβώς
ήταν,ώσπου το καλοκαίρι βρήκα τυχαία ένα άρθρο για την ψυχολογική κακοποίηση και περιέγραφε ότι ακριβώς ζούσα,ψιλοσοκαρίστικα είναι η αλήθεια και έτσι πήρα την
απόφαση να πάω σε ψυχολόγο.Η ψυχολόγος μου είπε το προφανές ότι είμαι θύμα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας,και έμαθα ότι ήταν μετατραυματικό σοκ αυτό που είχα πάθει στα 14.
Ελπίζω να βρω σύντομα δουλειά και να φύγω από κεί μέσα...

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλη αρχη εύχομαι ολόψυχα στον στοχο σου. Ευχομαι παράλληλα να επαρκούν τα χρήματα για δημιουργήσεις μια θεραπευτική Υγιη σχεση. Αυτο θα αποτελει μέτρο συγκρισης για τα επόμενα. Δυστυχώς οτι μας εχουν κανει στο παρελθον δεν μπορούμε να το αλλάξουμε. Το τραυμα μεσα μας οσο μενει ανοιχτο μας καθηλώνει ή συνθλιβει. Μαχητικός μου ακούγεσαι και αυτο χρειάζεται εν προκειμένω. Οι κόρες τα εβαζαν με τη μητερα ( ιδιο φυλο) για λογους που δεν ειναι το βασικο επίκεντρο. Ως τριτο παιδι εσυ θα χρειαστείς μεγάλο κουράγιο και γενναιότητα για να ξεθωριάσουν κάποτε τα λαθη τους. Τα σοβαρα τους λαθη.

----------


## george1520

> Είμαι 22 ετών.Όλη μου τη ζωή υπήρξα θύμα ενδοοικογενειακής βίας και συγκεκριμένα ψυχολογικής κακοποίησης.Από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου έβλεπα προβληματικές 
> καταστάσεις.Η μάνα μου έχει άλλες 2 κόρες από τον πρώτο της γάμο(αυτές με περνάνε 17 και 16 χρόνια αντίστοιχα).Από παιδί έβλεπα αυτές τις τρεις να τσακώνονται
> μεταξύ τους με φωνές και διαπληκτισμούς,και είχαν το ελάττωμα να το κάνουν και μπροστά μου,πολλές φορές έτυχε να τσακώνονται όταν κοιμόμουν και ξυπνούσα με
> κλάματα...όσον αφορά εμένα συνεχώς με μείωναν δίχως αιτία και συνήθως με σύγκριναν με άλλα παιδιά επίσης χωρίς λόγο.Τα πρώτα μου παιδικά χρόνια είχα σχετικά μια 
> ανεμελιά αλλά όσο μεγάλωνα καταλάβαινα πολλά...όταν πήγα γυμνάσιο ξεκίνησαν και τα οικονομικά προβλήματα που είχαμε για κάποια χρόνια.Και ενώ συνεχίζονταν η
> απαξιωτική συμπεριφορά προς τα εμένα αλλά και η κόντρα της μάνας μου με τις κόρες της,κάποια στιγμή όταν ήμουν 14 ετών μετά από ασφυκτική πίεση και ένα μεγάλο 
> επεισόδιο που έγινε,έπαθα μετατραυματικό σοκ.Όλοι έπεσαν να με φάνε εκείνη την μέρα και οι γονείς μου και οι κόρες της μάνας μου,έβγαλαν όλα τους τα απωθημένα
> πάνω μου,βρήκαν την ευκαιρία εκείνη την μέρα.Πραγματικά ήταν σοκαριστικό αυτό που
> έγινε,ένιωθα ότι ξεφτιλίστικα σε όλο τον πλανήτη,ένιωθα ότι άλλαξε η ζωή μου από εκείνη την μέρα.Τα επόμενα χρόνια κύλησαν δύσκολα,αυτό είχε επίπτωση και στις σχολικές
> ...


Καλησπέρα.. Σου εύχομαι να καταφέρεις να φύγεις σύντομα από αυτό το σπίτι και να βρεις την ηρεμια που χρειάζεσαι.
Κανείς ακόμη ψυχοθεραπεία; Θα σε βοηθήσει να προχωρήσεις.

----------

